# Surfside Report



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Arrived at surfside a bit after 8am Saturday morning for fun and fishing with my parents-in law, wife, kids, and some friends. Water was completely flat and green with a touch of sandy color all the way to the beach, and no seaweed. The morning was hot and still, with the beach shielded from the light north wind. My father-in-law had fished the jetty early morning, but action there was slow, just some small jacks. He had a few croaker left, so we hit the surf in front of Ocean Village Hotel, throwing the croaker and some plastics. Got a few small trout early, and my oldest son got some big bull whiting while fishing dead shrimp for baits. He would just dip his shrimp in the water in front of him, and the big whiting would come up for it! 














My wife got a bluefish on a TTF killer shad, and the blue went back out live on the big rod. I thought he would give us a good shot at a good sized shark, but a little two footer had other ideas. On a positive note, pulling in the shark created much more elbow room for us on the crowded beach!















Around mid day the wind shifted to the south, the water got a little choppier, but the clarity was great. The action on artificials was slow, so we picked up some more croaker. We managed to pick up more trout as the day went on, and the size was much better, with four over twenty inches. We also got a really big spanish mackerel early afternoon. I didn't get a measurement, but I would guess he was 28 to 30 inches and seven or eight lbs, the largest one I have caught. 
The evening bite was slow, with only one more good trout caught after 5 or 6 pm. The big rods were surprisingly slow all day. The trout were there, but even with the perfect water we did have to grind for them a little bit. My oldest son got his biggest trout to date, and my youngest got his first, which was also the biggest one of the day! 
All in all, a good day of fishing and a lot of fun with friends and family!


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

nice catch. looks like the family had fun. the water looked great.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Great report. I knew I should have gone out today too.

www.fishingscout.com/scouts/LostBoysOutdoors


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

nice report! looks like everybody had agood time and the water looks awesome!!


----------



## BFTMASTER (Aug 25, 2009)

You ever hang extra lures off those rings? Might be handy


----------



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

awesome!!! wish i could have made it out with ya!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, Congrats!


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Cool write up and pics. Looks like a good day at the beach to me.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Cool report and photo's. Glad everyone had a good time and caught some fish, nice mix of fish. The smiles on the kids face says it all.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Awesome pix and nice report!


----------



## EB#1 (Mar 7, 2008)

Good idea! I should have tied the bait
bucket to one and the fish stringer to
the other so I never had to get out of the
water!!!



BFTMASTER said:


> You ever hang extra lures off those rings? Might be handy


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Thanks EB, are we piercing yours next? We had a blast with yall last weekend!


----------

